

Show HN: Are we clear enough about our offer? - AndresOspina
https://www.quora.com/Feedback/Are-we-clear-enough-about-our-offer

======
scottmagdalein
No. Your elevator pitch should start with the simplest explanation of the
value your product provides, THEN explain how it delivers that value.

For example, "Golearn is Yelp for higher education. It helps students find the
perfect school by mixing official information about the institutions with
social commentary."

...or something.

